# Best Rechargeable Batteries ...



## vja4Him (Jun 23, 2009)

I need to buy more rechargeable batteries. I'd like to get something more powerful than 2600MaH. Here are several types of batteries I'm looking at. Would like some advice if you have experience with these particular batteries, or would recommend something else:

1) Synergy Digital-Ten Ultra High Power 2800 MaH AA Batteries

2) Travel Quick Charger With 4AA High Power 2900 Mah rechargeable Batteries & Lcd Protector , Memory Card Case , Table top Tripod and 3 Piece Lens Cleaning kit for Fuji finepix HS10

3) Battery, AA NiMH 4 pcs. 2700mAh by Powerex

I will be using the AA rechargeable batteries in my FujiFilm FinePix S2000HD digital camera, DiNotte 140 taillight (bicycle), headlight and headlamp, CD player, cordless phones, and more.

I use the batteries a lot for the taillight on my bicycle and camera, and need high quality batteries that will give the most run time.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Take a look at *this thread* in the photographers section .. DonG has answered a few posts down giving some advice about Batteries .. post #3 .. I'm sure that there will be some info there that you'll find useful .. any other questions post back here rather than hijacking the other thread ..


----------

